# Looking to ride North Mississippi



## metalinc (Mar 24, 2012)

Sardis,Enid,Grenada lakes??



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?p4w3xr
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on down to the pike tomm evening . Quite a few of us going out, 45 mins from you in Memphis


----------



## metalinc (Mar 24, 2012)

B what time? Your last name Rowland? Mine too. Lol


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vi45bi
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

metalinc said:


> B what time? Your last name Rowland? Mine too. Lol
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


Yes sir ! Brian Rowland, we headed out in an hour or so, I haven't met many Rowland's that didn't come from Georgia. All my family is from Tipton co. Tenn


----------



## metalinc (Mar 24, 2012)

We came from North Carolina. Result of family disownment in 1826 my grandfather married a Jewish lady. They sent him packing to Mississippi. Lol


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cq0fjh
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

here is a link with places listed by state hope it helps
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/7429-places-ride-listed-state.html


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

There's a lot of people that ride Sardis. We ride almost every weekend when the waters down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

